# Mit Frontpage Umfrage erstellen?



## MaritaAileen (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
bin noch Frischling!
Würde gern wissen ob und wie ich mit "Frontpage" eine Umfrage erstellen kann.
Und zwar mit mehreren Antworten zur Auswahl sowie aktuellen grafischen(oder auch Text)  Statistikbalken!

In etwa so:

Antwort 1:  3 %
Antwort 2:  18%
Antwort 3:  79%

und so weiter.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Geht so etwas mit Frontpage ohne eine Umfrage eines externen Anbieters ein zu bauen?

Lieben Dank,Marita


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, geht das mit Frontpage.
Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass auf dem Server die "Frontpage Server Extensions" verfügbar sind.... ob das der Fall  ist, müsstest du selbst in Erfahrung bringen.

Ob das mit den Balken geht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis:-(


----------



## Happy Nihilist (31. Mai 2004)

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, das wird nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein.

Das liegt daran, das eine Umfrage ja "dynamisch" ist. Die Werte ändern sich mit jeder Stimme, die in die Umfrage geht. Du musst also die Stimmen irgendwie abspeichern. Da HTML allerdings eine Beschreibungssprache ist, ist es damit nicht Möglich.

Was du brauchst, ist eine Serverseitige Sprache. Empfehlen kann man eigentlich PHP. Das ist leicht verständlich, schnell zu erlernen und klar im Aufbau. Außerdem unterstützt so gut wie jeder Paid-Hoster PHP. Und auch die meisten Free-Hoster bieten PHP-Support an.

Mit ein wenig googlen wirst du sicher schnell ein Tutorial finden, dass dir die Grundlagen von PHP erklärt, und wenn du noch ein wenig fleiß und Interesse oben drauf packst, schaffst du es noch heute deine Umfrage zu erstellen (Ich habe nach 2 Stunden PHP mein erstes Gästebuch geschrieben, und ich bin eher schwer empfänglich für Programmierpsrachen )

Viel Spaß


----------



## MaritaAileen (31. Mai 2004)

Lieben Dank!

DAS werde ich versuchen!

Kann ich denn mit PHP auch grafische Balken anzeigen lassen?
Kenne mich garnicht aus!
Aber bin (hoffe ich) sehr lernfähig!

Gruß,Marita


----------



## Happy Nihilist (31. Mai 2004)

Ein grafischer Balken ist ja nicht anderes, als eine in HTML angezeigte und mit CSS zurechtformatierte Grafik.
Da wirst du auch schnell das zusammenspiel zwischen PHP und XHTML kennenlernen.


----------

